# Account incorrectly states "Pay Per Use Supercharging"



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

I have free, unlimited supercharging on a Model 3 Performance as part of the perk for ordering before Mid Sept 2018. My Tesla account says "Pay per use" supercharging, but I've never been charged.

I know it's just a typo, but it's annoying, and everything I've tried to do to get it corrected has failed. This includes:
- email to servicehelpNA
- email to referralprogram
- online chat support (with promise to 'escalate' the issue)

Still no change. Any idea about how to get this actually done. Nearest service center is over 3 hours drive, so popping in isn't really a thing for me.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Why would you care if you’re not being charged?


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

FF35 said:


> Why would you care if you're not being charged?


Do you really care? It annoys me... as I said in my post.

Anyone with some _helpful_ comment?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Mayhem said:


> Do you really care? It annoys me... as I said in my post.
> 
> Anyone with some _helpful_ comment?


I have exactly the same situation as you and have had since day one. And yes, my MVPA shows that I have free SCing. There's simply that little niggling worry that tesla might someday try to take it away and incorrectly claim that they bought my SCing back in the $5K buyback days. Probably won't happen, but I understand your annoyance.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Tesla has intermittent problems displaying the correct things on your vehicle screen. I just checked both cars and neither of ours shows the FSD which was purchased after the car purchase. There has previously even been a link there to the invoice of the purchase. Right now that is not displayed. The supercharging and also Premium connectivity show different things on occasion. Give it a week or two and it will likely be worked out. Not sure what they tweak that shows these items to display incorrectly.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> There has previously even been a link there to the invoice of the purchase. Right now that is not displayed.


Same for me. No FSD receipt showing online. At the moment. But both my cars do show FSD within the Options.

And while my car with free unlimited supercharging still correctly shows this, a supercharging stop in that car in December is showing up in account history as having used part of a 400 kWh credit. But I have no 400 kWh credit that I know of. Have had half a dozen supercharger stops since then, and only that one is listed. Clearly glitchy.



Mayhem said:


> I've tried to do to get it corrected has failed. This includes:
> - email to servicehelpNA
> - email to referralprogram
> - online chat support (with promise to 'escalate' the issue)
> ...


Wish I had any advice. Your experience mirrors every one of my attempts to get something corrected with Tesla.


----------



## MachV (Jan 15, 2019)

Mayhem said:


> I have free, unlimited supercharging on a Model 3 Performance as part of the perk for ordering before Mid Sept 2018. My Tesla account says "Pay per use" supercharging, but I've never been charged.
> 
> I know it's just a typo, but it's annoying, and everything I've tried to do to get it corrected has failed. This includes:
> - email to servicehelpNA
> ...


I have asked the same question to my local Tesla service center. they don't know, and have put in a case for it.

There is no close Supercharger, so I don't know what will happen if/when I use it. I am asking Service to clarify or fix this problem before I start using SC extensively for a long distance trip. Don't need any surprises.

if you find out more, please let me know.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MachV said:


> I have asked the same question to my local Tesla service center. they don't know, and have put in a case for it.
> 
> There is no close Supercharger, so I don't know what will happen if/when I use it. I am asking Service to clarify or fix this problem before I start using SC extensively for a long distance trip. Don't need any surprises.
> 
> if you find out more, please let me know.


I didn't know it was possible to not be close to a supercharger in CA. I gotta know, where do you live?


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Well... dang. It finally updated, apparently without (further) prodding by me. Anyone else?


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mayhem said:


> Well... dang. It finally updated, apparently without (further) prodding by me. Anyone else?
> View attachment 32247


Yes, mine too again now!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Mayhem said:


> Well... dang. It finally updated, apparently without (further) prodding by me. Anyone else?
> View attachment 32247


After 18 months and 48,000 miles my account finally reflects free unlimited supercharging for the first time ever! Maybe Tesla finally found somebody with some extra time to catch up on paperwork! BTW, my wife's August 2019 Model 3 now shows "free supercharging currently enabled". I don't recall a free supercharging promotion at that time. Can anyone enlighten me as to how long "currently enabled" might last?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mayhem said:


> Well... dang. It finally updated, apparently without (further) prodding by me. Anyone else?


Aw, man, mine didn't update. 










Oh. Wait a minute. That's right, I really _do_ have to pay for supercharging. :neutral:


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

FRC said:


> After 18 months and 48,000 miles my account finally reflects free unlimited supercharging for the first time ever! Maybe Tesla finally found somebody with some extra time to catch up on paperwork! BTW, my wife's August 2019 Model 3 now shows "free supercharging currently enabled". I don't recall a free supercharging promotion at that time. Can anyone enlighten me as to how long "currently enabled" might last?


Probably until she hits a certain amount of Supercharging (and probably already expired by now since this post is over a year old!).

I know how you guys felt as I was in the same boat. I tried getting it corrected three times and was met with sympathy but no action. So, I resigned myself to relaxing and not worrying about it. But it still bugged me in the back of my mind. I had all but forgotten about it by the time they fixed it. One day, a bit over a year ago, it magically appeared, free Supercharging for life!

Next month will mark 3 years of ownership and I think I have used about $100 of free Supercharging. :tonguewink:

So not a big deal. But I still love the car and it looks and drives like new. My frequent trips off-road haven't put any beauty marks on it yet except for some not really visible scrapes on the underside of the nose fairing and I have to get within about 12" to tell the paint is not brand new. It still shines like the day I bought it!

Dang, I love this car!


----------

